# More Rally this weekend



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The weather is really nice in MO for an obedience trial. What a welcome break from a long hot summer!

Today Soleil finished her RN title with a perfect 100 and 1st placement. She earned the title with scores of 100,99, and 100. 

I didn't do as well with Voodoo. I was listed back to back to go into the ring. I didn't take enough time warming up Voodoo. He likes to think himself a toughie and he can come out a bit puffed up and letting the others know he is the BMOC. I will ask to be moved next time so I can work with him a bit before running into the ring. He did alright with a 97 and 2nd place though. I blew his second leg at the last show so he still needs another one to finish up the first Rally level. 

I watched the Beginner Novice class today. That looks like fun. We will give that a try next I think. I am not burning up the rails getting these guys ready for off leash work somehow. 

My trainining friend earned a first leg on her Golden's Open title and placed first in her class also. I was so happy for her.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats to everyone at Team Samba ... where 97 pts and a 2nd place gets you a "He did alright, I guess ..."


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Funny stuff! But really we can do better than that and it was a really nice course too. I love judges like that. He didn't score real easy though. I think only two 100s today out of all the classes so that was nice to get


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on your new title and addtional legs. Who was the judge? I need to put him on my "need to try" list.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

The judge was Richard Strong. His wife is judging tomorrow also.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Sounds like you did pretty darned good to me! :thumbup:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you and they did great. Hope you had a blast doing it.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Well,though still feeling the sting of his shameful performance yesterday, Voodoo finished the title with a perfect score and 1st placement today.

Soliel got a bonus leg and 100 getting third place. Hard to beat my friend and her speedy Brittainy with a leggy Shepherd!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on the second new title!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Long weekend of showing completed. I always have a good time. Saw friends and met a lot of new folks.
Soliel ended the weekend with a 100 score.
So proud of her effort. Voodoo did nice job with only one point deduction. Both of these dogs rescues are such good dogs. Really nice dogs can be found out there looking for a home.
There were a number of PB rescue dogs and mixed breeds competing. Great to hear the stories.


----------

